# Report:Frank Williams for Darius Miles



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

The NY POST is reporting that a deal will likely happen soon involving Darius Miles and Frank Williams and Othella Harrington


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Good and Bad. Miles hasn't proven anything, and Williams has proved he can handle the PG duties, let alone back-up Starbury. I mean I dunno, he didn't work out w/ the Clips nor the Cavs, so maybe third times a charm??


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Actually Miles is a lot more proven than Frank Williams. Miles can't shoot and is inconsistent but he is pretty versatile. Williams on the other hand had a couple of good games, and that's all. I'm not even sure Williams can beat out Kevin Ollie this season.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

It's a tough situation for frank williams. Last year he did not play because of the presence of 2 experienced PG and this year, when he finds a way to play (and play quite well) , Starbury arrives .. Moreover , he is a scoring PG , just like marbury. So thomas might prefer to keep Eisley instead of him...On the other end , the association of Williams and lebron could be really kool.


----------



## knicksmsg33 (Jan 6, 2003)

"F-Will" can and could beat out Ollie, i don't think they have played vs each other so that is left to be seen.

I say if they want Williams, we have to get Darius Miles + Desanga Diop for Frank Williams/Othella Harrington/Mike Doleac

I like F-Will, just the same way as D-Diop

GALONG KNICKS


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

at least with miles u know ur going to get more dunks and highlight quality plays.....


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ballstorm</b>!
> It's a tough situation for frank williams. Last year he did not play because of the presence of 2 experienced PG and this year, when he finds a way to play (and play quite well) , Starbury arrives .. Moreover , he is a scoring PG , just like marbury. So thomas might prefer to keep Eisley instead of him...On the other end , the association of Williams and lebron could be really kool.


Eisley is in Phoenix


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> at least with miles u know ur going to get more dunks and highlight quality plays.....


Maybe... maybe not. One thing that really irks me about DMiles is that he loses concentration for long periods of time in the half court sets. Fast breaks don't happen every time down the court, and that is the only area Miles is above average at. He has shown flashes of improvement with his mid-range shooting this year, but his defense is NOT above average, and his movement off the ball is non-existent. The guy has great hops, but that is it. Kedrick Brown has a better upside than Miles from what I've seen. I hope this trade goes thru... something/anything for Miles is better than keeping him, cuz he's not gonna beat Eric Williams OR Ira Newble for minutes... what does that tell you....


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I think it's a pretty bad trade for the Cavs. They trade Davis to get Williams whom was expiring. Now they are trading Miles (an expiring for a not-so-great) long term contract? What the heck for? I thought they had a pg named James, but maybe that is me.

-Petey


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheTruth34</b>!
> The NY POST is reporting that a deal will likely happen soon involving Darius Miles and Frank Williams and Othella Harrington


I thought Harrington was traded to the Rockets.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Report:Frank Williams for Darius Miles*



> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> 
> I thought Harrington was traded to the Rockets.


I think that was Weatherspoon.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Report:Frank Williams for Darius Miles*



> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> I think that was Weatherspoon.


Oh I keep on getting those 2 mixed up. Thanks for the info.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

Ok othella exercised his player option on his contract and is guaranteed for this year. So we gotta keep him, he would be a nice backup anyway. Frank Williams is a good PG prospect but we really dont need him, i guess he would be a safety net just incase Lebron gets hurt.

By the way, we'd love to get rid of Darius and NY i think is the best place for him. Im so glad that Isiah is actually listening to my bloody post i posted at DRAFT DAY!!! (which i got abused for!! now whos laughin!!!) Or at least thinking that way.


NY draft day post 

Ive been saying all along that what NY are missing is an athletic wing player (like spree used to be) Even to come off the bech and energise the crowd, the team mates and just plain out hustle. This type of energy becomes contagious, hopefully it will lift the whole team

No one is expecting Darious to become a star, no is is even expecting him to score in doubel figures, just come in, play solid D, get on the break and throw it down stick man!! Hopefully he can give NY a lift, when (and they often do), they tend to have those nap time lapses where they just stall and blow big leads.

If darious can keep them energised and half awake with some dunks, some hard fouls, and some hustle. We might see a more energetic, consistant Knicks team.

Do not underestimate the power of one or two good plays, because thats how momentum is captured and hopefully sustained!

I like the trade, would you guys be willing to take kevin ollie off our hands too?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I read that it is Doleac, not Harrington.

http://www.rotoworld.com/display1.asp?sport=NBA&page=players&x=3402&y=0


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

"Getting more athletic" is Isiah-speak for "I want to dump Keith Van Horn." It has nothing to do with Darius Miles, and I think it is a virtual certainty that Paxton called Thomas about Miles, not the other way around.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> I read that it is Doleac, not Harrington.
> 
> http://www.rotoworld.com/display1.asp?sport=NBA&page=players&x=3402&y=0


Doleac expires, so bascially it's a Frank Williams for Miles? No wonder they offered it to the Knicks.

-Petey


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Frank Williams is no prize either. The Cavs are better off with Kevin Ollie and J.R. Bremer.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

maybe isiah thomas should let this team gel??? i mean, after that houston game, you knew that they need some time, but it aint goin to work when thomas is just tradin everyone. he has to give it some time, he just brought in the franshise for this team in marbury, let the guys get used to each other and if they need to, trade williams for miles during the all star break!


----------



## nycson (Nov 21, 2003)

Think about it this way. If they get him now, they won't have to readjust again when they get Miles.


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> I think it's a pretty bad trade for the Cavs. They trade Davis to get Williams whom was expiring. Now they are trading Miles (an expiring for a not-so-great) long term contract? What the heck for? I thought they had a pg named James, but maybe that is me.
> 
> -Petey






i agree


----------

